# 03 Dodge 2500 Ctd



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Here are a few pictures of my 03 with the 6'' superlift kit I put on. Tires are 37x13.50x17 toyo mt's, wheels are american racing mojave in teflon finish.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice, I like the blacked(telflon coating on the rims).


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Sweet rig. Ill tell ya now to start looking a single Kore/King or other brand dual steering stabilizer.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

cool rig.


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

nice truck


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

you should throw some fender flares on that puppy. I had the same truck with 35s and it would sling mud everywhere.


----------

